# license is located at

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich bekomme bei verschiedenen Programmen diese Meldung:

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sci-electronics/eagle" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-electronics/eagle-5.7.0 (masked by: cadsoft license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

A copy of the 'cadsoft' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/cadso

Nur dann steht da halt nicht cadsoft sondern was anderes.

Ich weiss eine doofe Frage aber wie muss ich das Packet jetzt unmasken?

Oder wie muss ich das installieren.

(Es ist leichter zu frangen als selber suchen  :Smile:  )

Gruss Joerg

----------

## astaecker

Portage kann die Paketauswahl auf nur freigegebene Lizenzen beschränken. Siehe dazu ins Gentoo Wiki.

----------

